# Suche ein Wallpaper mit einer Strandliege



## Doubletaker (12. April 2005)

Ich habe mal einen Hintergrund bei einem Visual Style gesehen, bei dem
eine Vektorgrafik mit einer Strandliege zu sehen war. Die Dtrandliege bzw.
der Stoff hatte soweit ich mich erinnern kann ein rot-weisses Muster...

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte! Desweiteren
suche ich noch eine Vektorgrafik für eine Sonne. Ich wurde in unserer
Stufe dazu verdonnert das Plakat für die Stufenparty zu machen und
da das Motto Beach-Party ist, wollte ich diese Grafik mit der Liege und
einer passenden Sonne dazu gerne zusammenfügen... 

Die Grafik der Liege war aber auch soweit stilisiert... Wäre wirklich gut,
wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Oder mir einen Ort im Netz sagen
könnte, wo ich etwas finde. Bei Google bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden...


----------



## bocadillochef (16. April 2005)

Also ich habe noch keine Seite gefunden, auf der man sich Vektorgrafiken kostenlos holen kann. Entweder zahlst du dafür, probierst es selber oder fragst mal bei http://www.gfx-designer.de nach, da gibt es ein extra Topic für Erstellungen jeder Art.


----------



## bocadillochef (16. April 2005)

sorry, ich meinte natürlich www.gfx-designer.net


----------

